#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Te koop: Jurken op maat en geheel naar eigen wens

## dallaouidresses

Binnenkort een bruiloft en nothing to wear?
Wil je nu eens echt de show stelen met jouw droomjurk?

Dallaoui Dresses kan je hierbij helpen.

DD heeft niet alleen prachtige droomjurken, wij staan voor inspirerende haute couture. Bij ons vind je prachtige sexy galajurken met een dikke knipoog naar maroccan fashiondesign op topniveau. Wij staan voor maatwerk, hoogwaardige kwaliteit en afwerking.

Hoe... gaan wij te werk?
1. Kies een model naar keuze
2. Kies een kleur naar keuze
3. Geef eventuele aanpassingen door
4. Je maten worden opgemeten
5. De jurk wordt voor jou gemaakt

Interesse?
Neem contact op met Dallaoui dresses
0643038835

Foto's bekijken? Neem een kijkje op onze facebookpage

Wij zijn gevestigd in Almere

----------

